# Some Tips?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Plan ahead of time! Especially if you're doing recognized/rated shows, they tend to fill up fast. So check the websites and send your entry in on the opening date. 

Make sure you know the rules of the association - nothing is worse than having a technical elimination.

If you're a good braider, braid your horse yourself, which will save you tons of money.

If you're close enough to the show grounds, trailer in everyday instead of paying for a stall if it's a multi-day show, that will save you lots of money too. 

Prep alot! And compete a level lower than you school.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^everything beau said, and dont forget to keep riding when your in the show ring, i hav seen a lot of good riders focus to much on where they are supposed to be going rather then their riding and the horse.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

A trainer once said to me.. "don't you ever EVER let anything come in between the communication between you and your horse!" Even nervousness. When you enter the ring, it's you and your horse. Let everything else fade away. 

In a clinic I went to Ian Millar said, "There are a lot of things more important then horseback riding. When you are on a horse, NOTHING is more important." I love that. Same principle.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Practice doesn't make perfect, PERFECT practice makes perfect!

Make sure you & your horse are perfect together before you even think about going in the show ring.


----------



## bustersmyboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

If possible, get in the ring before the show starts. A lot of places will let you warm up in the arena you show in early in the morning. Mind you, some places won't, but if you can, then do. That way you know the layout of the ring, and you know what your horse will think is going to eat him. 

Make sure and stay hydrated. I know some people get so nervous they don't drink enough water(not soda!!), and they get very fatigued. Which is no good when you need to concentrate.

As for the nerves, its gonna happen. Lol I've been showing for seven years and I still get nervous!!! Take a deep breath...keep breathing...And if you have a routine that you do before shows, do that. I always listen to the Eagles driving to shows.


----------

